# Holy Poop. Dual Suspension Monark Airman



## fordmike65 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 21, 2019)

WOW!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 21, 2019)

@Freqman1 
@geosbike


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 21, 2019)

Uber rare! Nice!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2019)

Cool bike, but really funky suspension design.
It’s hard to see how that could possibly work.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 21, 2019)

It works, but when you brake its really weird.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Aug 21, 2019)

Holy poop! Looks like #3 just surfaced!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 21, 2019)

10~18kustoms said:


> Holy &#!^! Looks like #3 just surfaced!



You still have yours?


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Aug 21, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 21, 2019)

Sick.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 22, 2019)

Super Kool!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 22, 2019)

Mind=blown! That is really cool! New bike, @fordmike65 ?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 22, 2019)

So who won the Facebook wars for this bike? 
Dude who found it couldn’t have been more oblivious of the storm he was stepping into.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 22, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> So who won the Facebook wars for this bike?
> Dude who found it couldn’t have been more oblivious of the storm he was stepping into.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




LOL! Well said!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Cool bike, but really funky suspension design.
> It’s hard to see how that could possibly work.



It doesn't! I have one of George Ks excellent clones of one of these and it quickly becomes apparent why these are so rare. My guess is most were returned. For those that have a Huffman built Twin Flex you know if you really stand on the brake the rear compresses and when it bottoms out the rear will hop. On these if you just touch the brake you get that effect and it is sudden. I've ridden mine for short distances and no matter how lightly you try to brake you get the same effect. I've never did this at speed--and don't wan to! A great find. I wonder if the original color was maroon and black? I'd like to see better pics of the front fender-ducktail or straight? V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 22, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Mind=blown! That is really cool! New bike, @fordmike65 ?



I wish. Someone else's amazing find


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2019)

Super cool and a very weird suspension setup.
Hammerhead


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks, for the description, Shawn.
I had been riding my 39 Firestone Twin Flex, on the flat beach bike paths for quite awhile, and didn’t notice any severe adverse effects.
But, I took it up to the Rolling Relics, San Francisco Ride, and put it through its paces.
Oh, man!
What a different bike that is, when you’re having to bomb down some steep hills with the coaster brake applied.
The other thing I noticed, was that the axle nuts loosen up under extreme use.
After that trip, I learned to always check those fasteners before going for a ride.
Great bikes, for general cruising, but definitely not the one you want for the serious hill country.
That Monark design sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 22, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> So who won the Facebook wars for this bike?
> Dude who found it couldn’t have been more oblivious of the storm he was stepping into.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He sure went silent after all the hubbub started........


----------



## catfish (Aug 22, 2019)

Great find!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 24, 2019)

So what's the backstory on this bike ?


----------

